
Ask HN: Book recommendations based on what books you liked? - dmos62
I&#x27;m looking for a service that provides book recommendations based on how you&#x27;ve rated books that you&#x27;ve read. Analogue of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;movielens.org&#x2F;
======
evrimfeyyaz
As far as I know, Goodreads
([https://www.goodreads.com](https://www.goodreads.com)) bases its
recommendations on what you read/liked. Have you tried it?

